# IS IT ANOTHER...........



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

what do you guys think? another crap "cycle" product or another "bio spira" equivalent?

LINK


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

no cycle is BS garbage that lfs try to sell as a cycle speeder, but its all BS. I've wasted enough money on this sh*t and it never worked.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

kouma said:


> no cycle is BS garbage that lfs try to sell as a cycle speeder, but its all BS. I've wasted enough money on this sh*t and it never worked.


 even bio spira?


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

sh*t bio spira worked for meh


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

From what I've head bio-spira is the real thing. Everything else is just amonia starter


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

kouma said:


> From what I've head bio-spira is the real thing. Everything else is just amonia starter


 thought as much aswell, just had to make sure.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Opps, I misunderstood your question.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

That sounds more like a lock,like Amquel Plus or your Prime,not a bio-spira kind of bacteria starter,imo.


----------



## ronkee (Jan 6, 2004)

I used Bio Spira and it rocks. However, you have to pay the premium for it. $10.99 for a ounce and $19.99 for three ounce pack. It still worths for the money.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

ronkee said:


> I used Bio Spira and it rocks. However, you have to pay the premium for it. $10.99 for a ounce and $19.99 for three ounce pack. It still worths for the money.


 damn i live in the u.k and still get it cheaper than that.lol


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

bio-spria is the only real thing cuse you have to keep it frozen to help keep the bacteria from diying


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> bio-spria is the only real thing cuse you have to keep it frozen to help keep the bacteria from diying


 Yepps.. nothings better than instant LIVE bacteria into your tank to help speed the process


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Yep, that looks to be just another "bacteria food" product. It may or may not speed up a cycle. A capful of ammonia may be the same.


----------

